# Why is white vinyl so hard to weed?



## Lucky7Matt (Oct 7, 2011)

I have been cutting now for a couple months and everytime I go to cut something out of white I always have problems trying to weed it. No matter how slow or from what angle I start the white never weeds correctly and my letters get out of line and uneven. It is very frustrating. Am I doing something wrong? Any tips or tricks? I use Orcal vinyls.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

The white is thicker...but the question is how old is the roll. I have only had the issue with old material.
CW


----------



## Lucky7Matt (Oct 7, 2011)

Corel Whisperer said:


> The white is thicker...but the question is how old is the roll. I have only had the issue with old material.
> CW


 
The roll I am using right now I just purchased from Sign Warehouse less than a month ago.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Try just a tiny bit more force.


----------



## Lucky7Matt (Oct 7, 2011)

Corel Whisperer said:


> Try just a tiny bit more force.


I know all plotters differ in some way but what amount of force do you think would be suitable to cut the white good enough?


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

I use a Roland so when I cut white I move the slide adjustment up about halfway. This gives it just a little more force. Not knowing what cutter you are using I would suggest going up just one setting, so if it adjusts in amounts of 5 move up just 5 and do a test cut. Have you tryed a new blade? Also make sure the tip of the blade isn't broken.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

What kinda vinyl are you using? Cast Calender Intermediate?
Make sure cutter blade is sharp, older blades can cause issues where weeding is a pain


----------



## Lucky7Matt (Oct 7, 2011)

mrbigjack50 said:


> What kinda vinyl are you using? Cast Calender Intermediate?
> Make sure cutter blade is sharp, older blades can cause issues where weeding is a pain


Calendar, and the blade is new


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Brand? Oracal 651? I would suggest trying intermediate, I get my vinyl from Fellers, and can order by yard, order a yard and see it it works out better for you.


----------



## Lucky7Matt (Oct 7, 2011)

Do you have a web address for them and thanks for the advice


----------



## Lucky7Matt (Oct 7, 2011)

Scratch that I found it. thanks


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

np. you get free shipping on orders over 100bux

I don't do alot of vinyl work, usually more printing, but I like using oracal 751, good stuff.
Its thinner than 651 and makes weeding tiny letters less of a pain.


----------



## Lucky7Matt (Oct 7, 2011)

mrbigjack50 said:


> np. you get free shipping on orders over 100bux
> 
> I don't do alot of vinyl work, usually more printing, but I like using oracal 751, good stuff.
> Its thinner than 651 and makes weeding tiny letters less of a pain.


Awesome I will give them a shot. Thats a good deal with the free shipping. Shipping cost are crazy at some of these places.


----------

